# Windows registry error



## Roxy60 (Jun 19, 2014)

I have windows 8 operating system ... And I really need you help . I don't know what is happening to my pc. First It all started with windows Store not opening and showing "Error 0x8007426" then my account picture wont change and then I couldn't get into pc settings. Whenever I click pc settings it says "There is a problem with pc settings. Refreshing your pc might help fix it" and when I try to refresh ... it wont even do that instead it says "Some files are missing. Your windows installation and recovery media will provide these files". Now all the apps wont open too .. Please Can anyone help me with this ???

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2370M CPU @ 2.40GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3949 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 3000, 1782 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 158812 MB, Free - 106525 MB; E: Total - 133999 MB, Free - 42835 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 04G65K
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Do you have the Windows 8 DVD ?


----------



## Roxy60 (Jun 19, 2014)

No it came pre-installed with my Dell Inspiron 5520


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Your problem has all the indications AND of course I may be wrong - that you have used some registry cleaner, or system tune up utility - of the make it go faster variety. These are responsible, on many occasions for such errors

I presume you have NOT made the recovery discs as recommended, or the recovery medium to an external hard drive.

 You have a choice, either you can restore to factory condition but there is no way of knowing for certain what you will be able to save. Ensure you back up any important docs and pics etc. first


Here is how
However to Recover OS from the recover partition follow the steps given below:


Plug in the AC adapter.
Point to the right hand corner of the screen to bring up the charms bar.
Click Settings.
Click the shutdown button, hold down the Shift Key and click Restart from the options provided.
The system restarts, login and click Troubleshoot.
Click the Dell Backup and Recovery icon.
The system restarts and comes back up, click 'Next' on the Dell Backup and Recovery Screen.
The system would be checked to see if the smart repair option can fix the issue, click 'Next' once this is done.
You will be prompted to select the backup to be used, click the factory image option or select from one of the backups. Click Next.
You will be prompted to back up your files, if needed do so by selecting the option 'Yes, backup my personal files' (Make sure to have an external backup hard drive handy.) or select No, Erase my files.
The system goes ahead and completes the restore of the operating system. Click Restart when prompted.
Follow the on-screen instructions to setup the system with windows.
*OR if you wish we can try and rectify the error.*


HAVE you indeed used any registry cleaner etc


----------



## Roxy60 (Jun 19, 2014)

By doing this ... Will I lose my personal data?


----------



## Roxy60 (Jun 19, 2014)

When I searched solution for my problem online ... It was advised that I use a registry cleaner so I tried a few but nothing changed even when the registry errors were removed


----------



## Roxy60 (Jun 19, 2014)

Now that you mention it. I did use tune up utilities ... and after that the problems may have been started


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Do NOT ever use a registry cleaner - they very rarely solve anything but frequently cause problems AND that includes tuneup utilites - they are all GIMMICKS best left off the computer - unfortunately, you have found out the hard way, but MANY others have also made the same mistake.





Re your question on post 5 please see my post point 10 and the para above that I have NOW highlighted for you


----------



## Roxy60 (Jun 19, 2014)

So if I follow your direction .. Will it solve my problem permanently? And I have two drives so will it erase all data of my both drives? 
And how do I save my data ... Are online data saving sites reliable?


----------



## Roxy60 (Jun 19, 2014)

And If you did read my system info , you would have noticed that its showing windows defender disabled. I don't understand how that's possible because on my pc its showing that windows defender is running actively. I'm kinda confused.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The windows defender disabled is a glitch in our system utility - do not worry about it

Page 83 of your manual refers to the recovery procedure
ftp://ftp.dell.com/Manuals/all-prod...ptop/inspiron-15r-5520_User's Guide_en-us.pdf

If you are going down that route then back up your personal data to a flash pen and then transfer that if it becomes full to another computer and save it there, I mean you docs, pictures and music etc.

When and IF you run it everything will be back as it was when you FIRST got it

It MAY be possible, as I said - to use other methods but there is NO guarantee that the errors can be put right


> OR if you wish we can try and rectify the error.


If you wish to wait for me until I return or someone else may come in, we can try BUT I have to go offline now until late tonight, about 2200 UK time.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

IF you decide you wish to try without recovering to factory condition - open a cmd prompt with admin rights

and copy and paste this into the cmd window

*Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth*

It must be with admin rights - that is press windows button type - I know there is now where to type -
*command prompt*

then when that appears right click and click run as admin
The cmd window must be headed - 
Administrator cmd prompt

IF THAT tune up utilities is still installed - UNINSTALL it from programs and features, before proceeding

SORRY I really do have to go offline now


----------



## Roxy60 (Jun 19, 2014)

Thank you ... you have already helped me a lot. I'll try what you told me and will let you know what happened. you can go offline now but do stick with me till the end!!!


----------



## Roxy60 (Jun 19, 2014)

Just one last thing , By doing this cmd thing .Will it effect my personal files?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Why do you keep asking about your personal files? By definition any data you care about is data that you have at least two copies of, on different media. If you are concerned about the data on your hard drive(s), as you should be, make a third copy on other media. (In this context "media" can include online storage.)


----------



## Roxy60 (Jun 19, 2014)

Are online data storing sites reliable?


----------



## Roxy60 (Jun 19, 2014)

I don't have two copies of my data that's why I keep asking that


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Have you run the cmd I sent you please and if so what did it report
If you have not run it please do so


The answer to your question is - Unless you have a tremendous amount of personal docs pics and music files it is easier to back them up to a flash pen as I said and then transfer that when full to another computer - if you do not have an external hard drive


If you wish to backup online then providing you know it is a reliable source and free then use that


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Roxy60 said:


> Are online data storing sites reliable?


In what sense? If you are going to entrust your data to a company obviously you ought to do a little research to determine whether others have had any trouble with lost or compromised or difficult to retrieve data.

In general an online data storing site will have some history, will encrypt your data, will rigorously backup data, and will give sufficient advance warning if they are going out of business.

I have been using SugarSync for years and except for my mistakes have had no problems. My most sensitive files (e.g., with financial info or people's address or phone) are in a TrueCrypt volume, so sorta doubly protected from theft. As TrueCrypt is no longer supported I may have to rethink that part.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

I wouldn't let my data sit there on the net and wait for somebody to crack the password. Encrypting them before uploading is one way. But it is still vulnerable because the attacker may choose to delete it.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

If as you said you have two hard drives (physical drives I hope) copy the data you want to save to the second hard drive then disconnect the second drive before doing your factory restore.


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

Macboatmaster said:


> Do NOT ever use a registry cleaner - they very rarely solve anything but frequently cause problems AND that includes tuneup utilites - they are all GIMMICKS best left off the computer - unfortunately, you have found out the hard way, but MANY others have also made the same mistake.
> 
> Re your question on post 5 please see my post point 10 and the para above that I have NOW highlighted for you


Over the years, I have used CCleaner and System Mechanic and never had a problem with either until Windows 8. Ended up having to reinstall the operating system. I think it has something to do with that new file system EUFI (or however you label it).


----------



## Roxy60 (Jun 19, 2014)

I ran the cmd command you told me about... And this is what happened


----------



## Roxy60 (Jun 19, 2014)

Ok so after running that cmd prompt ... Things got well .Very well. I'am able to open Pc settings now and windows store too and its even downloading apps But the account picture and the lock screen still wont change. Its still showing a 'Account picture changing failed'. I really am thankful to you for your help but please can you set it right too?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

*Roxy60*
Pleased that DISM - Deployment Imaging and Servicing Management
worked for you

Go back to the same cmd prompt
run
sfc /scannow

If it reports all files in correct place and no violations found - that is good
If it reports there are errors and they could not be fixed
REBOOT
and run it again
If it now reports all in order exit out of the cmd prompt 
REBOOT
If there are still errors
Run it once more
if it does not fix them after three runs it is not going to

Post back with the result please


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

golddust

You are very lucky, running system mechanic without problems
However I agree entirely that Windows 8 does not take kindly to many 3rd party programs of that ilk, that were used successfully on XP, Vista and to some small extent 7.

UEFI - Unified Extensible Firmware Interface - the replacement for BIOS - was many people think a Microsoft invention that is not correct it was actually Intel and IBM who were mainly responsible
http://www.uefi.org/faq

UEFI (Unified Extensible Firmware Interface) is a standard firmware interface for PCs, designed to replace BIOS (basic input/output system). This standard was created by over 140 technology companies as part of the UEFI consortium, including Microsoft. It's designed to improve software interoperability and address limitations of BIOS. Some advantages of UEFI firmware include:


 Better security by helping to protect the pre-start-up - or pre-boot - process against bootkit attacks.
Faster start-up times and resuming from hibernation.
Support for drives larger than 2.2 terabytes (TB).
Support for modern, 64-bit firmware device drivers that the system can use to address more than 17.2 billion gigabytes (GB) of memory during start-up.
Capability to use BIOS with UEFI hardware.
Additionally one of its main advantages is its capability to launch anti-malware protection Early in the boot process - not by virtue of the UEFI but with that and windows 8 secure boot
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows/dn168169.aspx

Of course with UEFI comes GPT - Globally Unique Identifier Partitioning Table
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/dn640535(v=vs.85).aspx

It is I believe the GPT and as you say the way Windows 8 organizes its file systems that make it so intolerant of third part cleaning tools and indeed defraggers.

However IMHO there is absolutely NO NEED for the use of these. Defragging and optimizing is looked after automatically, file errors if they occur are corrected, many times without the operator even knowing. The file structure on the disk is checked - automatically.

Disk cleanup is more efficient than ever and even allows the clean up of system files and windows update files.

I am sure you knew most if not all of what I posted - other users of 8/8.1 are in my opinion well advised to leave all third party cleanup tools and optimizers well away from their computer.


----------



## Roxy60 (Jun 19, 2014)

Ok sfc/scannow command you told me about is running. I'll report to you as soon as it is finished. Meanwhile I want your help in another pc problem I'am facing. I know I shouldn't post it in this category of the forum but you give good advice and I want you to look at my problem first.


----------



## Roxy60 (Jun 19, 2014)

I accidentally deleted 3 drivers. Namely USB 2.0 crw and 2 modem drivers... Window's not installing the drivers automatically nor I am able to do it manually. I also don't want to restore. Can you please help? 
I'am attaching a screenshot of my device manager settings so you can see which drivers I'am pointing at..


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

This is NOT for your computer but you should be able to find the same download on the Dell site
http://mobilesupport.lenovo.com/us/en/downloads/DS033726

for the card reader


----------



## Roxy60 (Jun 19, 2014)

And for the other two modem drivers? I think the names were ZTE Usb Modem FFF1 driver and ZTE Usb Modem FFF2 driver... What about these?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Try that card reader one first
Often once one unknown device is fixed, it may be that windows itself will fix the others.


How is that sfc /scannow doing please


----------



## Roxy60 (Jun 19, 2014)

That sfc / scannow is 96% completed


----------



## Roxy60 (Jun 19, 2014)

OK so its completed. It says this


----------



## Roxy60 (Jun 19, 2014)

I found the card reader driver on the dell site.
http://www.dell.com/support/drivers...?driverId=9XX0R&osCode=W864&fileId=3080387704

Please tell me is it the same one? Should I download it?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

That is good for the sfc - system file check

The easiest way for the drivers is to go here
http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/19/product-support/product/inspiron-15r-5520/drivers
insert your service tag from the dell and select the OS eg 8/8.1 64 bit/32 bit
and you SHOULD then get the right one, although it is probably the one you found


----------



## Roxy60 (Jun 19, 2014)

Why cant I still change my account picture and the lock screen?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I will have to address that later - this evening about 1900
Please see how you go with the driver etc and I will post when I come back


----------



## Roxy60 (Jun 19, 2014)

I downloaded the card reader driver and after unzipping the files , when I tried to install the driver, It said this


----------



## Roxy60 (Jun 19, 2014)

Ok do post when you come back.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Re card reader driver
Realtek RTS5179 Card Reader Driver View details 
Chipset_Driver_423FX_WN_6.1.8400.39030_A01.EXE | Update Package for Microsoft® Windows® (21 MB) 
Chipset| 
Release date 2/19/2013
|Last Updated 12/20/2013 
| Recommended

Version 6.1.8400.39030,A01 | Other versions available

Are you sure you are selecting the correct one - the Windows 8 one is different to the Windows 8.1 version

Whilst downloading and installing disable your anti-virus, it can adversely effect the download and install of data

If that following the instructions on the Dell for the install
*Installation instructions*

Dell Update Package Instructions

Download

1. Click Download File to download the file.
2. When the File Download window appears, click Save to save the file to your hard drive.

Installation

1. Browse to the location where you downloaded the file and double-click the new file. 
2. Read over the release information presented in the dialog window.
3. Download and install any prerequisites identified in the dialog window before proceeding.
4. Click the Install button.
5. Follow the remaining prompts to perform the update.


----------



## Roxy60 (Jun 19, 2014)

The one I downloaded is this 

Title: Chipset: Realtek RTS5179 Card Reader,RTS5179 Card Reader Driver
Version: A00-00 WP0000011569
OEM Name: 
OEM Version: 6.1.8400.39030
Computers: Inspiron: 7520, 5520, 5525; Vostro Notebook: Vostro 3560
OS: Windows 8 64-bit - H, Windows 8 64-bit - Pro, Windows 8 32-bit - Pro, Windows 8 32-bit - H, Windows 8 32-bit - EM, Windows 8 64-bit - EM
Languages: Chinese Simplified,Danish,French,Finnish,Hungarian,Korean,Russian,Czech,Italian,Chinese Traditional,Japanese,Slovenian,English,Dutch,Br Portuguese,Norwegian,Turkish,Arabic,Slovakian,Greek,Iberian Portuguese,Croatian,Polish,Thai,Chinese Hong Kong,Romanian,German,Swedish,Hebrew,Bulgarian
Created: 10/24/2012


----------



## Roxy60 (Jun 19, 2014)

I even downloaded the one you mentioned

1. Re card reader driver
Realtek RTS5179 Card Reader Driver 
Chipset_Driver_423FX_WN_6.1.8400.39030_A01.EXE | Update Package for Microsoft® Windows® (21 MB) 
Chipset| 
Release date 2/19/2013
|Last Updated 12/20/2013 
| Recommended

It is not installing this one too 
Here is the error log

[04/09/14 18:38:43]	Update Package Execution Started
[04/09/14 18:38:43]	Original command line: "C:\Users\Sattar\Desktop\fer\Chipset_Driver_423FX_WN_6.1.8400.39030_A01.EXE" 
[04/09/14 18:38:43]	DUP Framework EXE Version: 3.0.93.1
[04/09/14 18:38:43]	DUP Release: 423FXX00-00
[04/09/14 18:38:43]	Intializing framework...
[04/09/14 18:38:44]	logo.png
[04/09/14 18:38:51]	User Command: attended
[04/09/14 18:38:51]	DUP Capabilities Value: 16777215 (0xFFFFFF)
[04/09/14 18:38:51]	DUP Vendor Software Version: 6.1.8400.39030
[04/09/14 18:38:51]	Local System/Model Compatible with this Package? Yes
[04/09/14 18:38:51]	Local System OS Version: 6.2.0.0
[04/09/14 18:38:51]	OS Compatible with this Package? Yes
[04/09/14 18:38:51]	Local System OS Language: EN
[04/09/14 18:38:51]	Language Compatible with this Package? Yes
[04/09/14 18:38:53]	Identified Behavior : attended
[04/09/14 18:38:53]	Temporary payload log file name: C:\ProgramData\dell\drivers\Chipset_Driver_423FX_WN_6.1.8400.39030_A01\DUP65D1.tmp
[04/09/14 18:38:53]	Translated Command Line : Setup.exe /v" LOGFILE="C:\ProgramData\dell\drivers\Chipset_Driver_423FX_WN_6.1.8400.39030_A01\DUP65D1.tmp""
[04/09/14 18:38:53]	Path : C:\ProgramData\dell\drivers\Chipset_Driver_423FX_WN_6.1.8400.39030_A01
[04/09/14 18:38:53]	Identified Behavior : attended
[04/09/14 18:39:11]	Append Vendor Software Log: C:\ProgramData\dell\drivers\Chipset_Driver_423FX_WN_6.1.8400.39030_A01\DUP65D1.tmp
[04/09/14 18:39:11]	
--- Start of Vendor Software Log ---

[04/09/14 18:39:11]	
--- End of Vendor Software Log ---

[04/09/14 18:39:11]	Vendor Software Return Code: 3
[04/09/14 18:39:12]	logo.png
[04/09/14 18:39:12]	Name of Exit Code: DEP_SOFT_ERROR
[04/09/14 18:39:12]	Exit Code set to: 3 (0x3)
[04/09/14 18:39:12]	Result: FAILURE
[04/09/14 18:40:48]	Open file: C:\ProgramData\Dell\UpdatePackage\Log\Chipset_Driver_423FX_WN_6.1.8400.39030_A01.txt
[04/09/14 18:40:59]	Name of Exit Code: DEP_SOFT_ERROR
[04/09/14 18:40:59]	Execution terminated at date-time 04/09/14 18:40:59
[04/09/14 18:40:59]	######

਍਍﻿[06/30/14 18:31:06]	Update Package Execution Started
[06/30/14 18:31:06]	Original command line: "C:\Users\Sattar\Downloads\Chipset_Driver_423FX_WN_6.1.8400.39030_A01.EXE" 
[06/30/14 18:31:06]	DUP Framework EXE Version: 3.0.93.1
[06/30/14 18:31:06]	DUP Release: 423FXX00-00
[06/30/14 18:31:06]	Intializing framework...
[06/30/14 18:31:07]	logo.png
[06/30/14 18:31:10]	User Command: attended
[06/30/14 18:31:10]	DUP Capabilities Value: 16777215 (0xFFFFFF)
[06/30/14 18:31:10]	DUP Vendor Software Version: 6.1.8400.39030
[06/30/14 18:31:10]	Local System/Model Compatible with this Package? Yes
[06/30/14 18:31:10]	Local System OS Version: 6.2.0.0
[06/30/14 18:31:10]	OS Compatible with this Package? Yes
[06/30/14 18:31:10]	Local System OS Language: EN
[06/30/14 18:31:10]	Language Compatible with this Package? Yes
[06/30/14 18:31:41]	Identified Behavior : attended
[06/30/14 18:31:41]	Temporary payload log file name: C:\ProgramData\dell\drivers\Chipset_Driver_423FX_WN_6.1.8400.39030_A01\DUP9839.tmp
[06/30/14 18:31:41]	Translated Command Line : Setup.exe /v" LOGFILE="C:\ProgramData\dell\drivers\Chipset_Driver_423FX_WN_6.1.8400.39030_A01\DUP9839.tmp""
[06/30/14 18:31:41]	Path : C:\ProgramData\dell\drivers\Chipset_Driver_423FX_WN_6.1.8400.39030_A01
[06/30/14 18:31:41]	Identified Behavior : attended
[06/30/14 18:32:31]	Append Vendor Software Log: C:\ProgramData\dell\drivers\Chipset_Driver_423FX_WN_6.1.8400.39030_A01\DUP9839.tmp
[06/30/14 18:32:31]	
--- Start of Vendor Software Log ---

[06/30/14 18:32:31]	
--- End of Vendor Software Log ---

[06/30/14 18:32:31]	Vendor Software Return Code: 3
[06/30/14 18:32:32]	logo.png
[06/30/14 18:32:32]	Name of Exit Code: DEP_SOFT_ERROR
[06/30/14 18:32:32]	Exit Code set to: 3 (0x3)
[06/30/14 18:32:32]	Result: FAILURE
[06/30/14 18:33:05]	Name of Exit Code: DEP_SOFT_ERROR
[06/30/14 18:33:05]	Execution terminated at date-time 06/30/14 18:33:05
[06/30/14 18:33:05]	######

਍਍﻿[06/30/14 18:36:50]	Update Package Execution Started
[06/30/14 18:36:50]	Original command line: "C:\Users\Sattar\Downloads\Chipset_Driver_423FX_WN_6.1.8400.39030_A01.EXE" 
[06/30/14 18:36:50]	DUP Framework EXE Version: 3.0.93.1
[06/30/14 18:36:50]	DUP Release: 423FXX00-00
[06/30/14 18:36:50]	Intializing framework...
[06/30/14 18:36:51]	logo.png
[06/30/14 18:36:53]	User Command: attended
[06/30/14 18:36:53]	DUP Capabilities Value: 16777215 (0xFFFFFF)
[06/30/14 18:36:53]	DUP Vendor Software Version: 6.1.8400.39030
[06/30/14 18:36:53]	Local System/Model Compatible with this Package? Yes
[06/30/14 18:36:53]	Local System OS Version: 6.2.0.0
[06/30/14 18:36:53]	OS Compatible with this Package? Yes
[06/30/14 18:36:53]	Local System OS Language: EN
[06/30/14 18:36:53]	Language Compatible with this Package? Yes
[06/30/14 18:37:21]	Identified Behavior : attended
[06/30/14 18:37:21]	Temporary payload log file name: C:\ProgramData\dell\drivers\Chipset_Driver_423FX_WN_6.1.8400.39030_A01\DUPC74F.tmp
[06/30/14 18:37:21]	Translated Command Line : Setup.exe /v" LOGFILE="C:\ProgramData\dell\drivers\Chipset_Driver_423FX_WN_6.1.8400.39030_A01\DUPC74F.tmp""
[06/30/14 18:37:21]	Path : C:\ProgramData\dell\drivers\Chipset_Driver_423FX_WN_6.1.8400.39030_A01
[06/30/14 18:37:21]	Identified Behavior : attended
[06/30/14 18:38:07]	Append Vendor Software Log: C:\ProgramData\dell\drivers\Chipset_Driver_423FX_WN_6.1.8400.39030_A01\DUPC74F.tmp
[06/30/14 18:38:07]	
--- Start of Vendor Software Log ---

[06/30/14 18:38:07]	
--- End of Vendor Software Log ---

[06/30/14 18:38:07]	Vendor Software Return Code: 3
[06/30/14 18:38:07]	logo.png
[06/30/14 18:38:07]	Name of Exit Code: DEP_SOFT_ERROR
[06/30/14 18:38:07]	Exit Code set to: 3 (0x3)
[06/30/14 18:38:07]	Result: FAILURE
[06/30/14 18:38:10]	Open file: C:\ProgramData\Dell\UpdatePackage\Log\Chipset_Driver_423FX_WN_6.1.8400.39030_A01.txt


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Roxy60:

If you read post #6 in your other thread that was started today and was closed by a Moderator when this thread was discovered, you'll see my instructions on how to access the device drivers that are specific only to your *Dell Inspiron 15R 5520* laptop.

Macboatmaster has been helping you here for over a week. Starting a new thread isn't going to resolve your issues any quicker, and can actually delay it.

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

It is a puzzle to me as to why you would start another topic, as you asked if you should and I advised you that it was best to continue here

And when we started before I advised the DISM cleanup image on 21 June, you were of course n a far worse state than you are now, after you ran the cmd on 28 June.

However lets see if we can make a little more progress.

Account picture and Lock screen
Are you familiar with the regedit cmd

Press Windows key + R
type
*regedit*
press enter or click OK

when regedit opens on the left pane you want the entry
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE

you expand that by clicking the arrow against the entry
you then expand the entry
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE
Software

you then scroll to Microsoft and expand that entry
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft

you then scroll to Windows and expand that entry
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows

You then scroll to Explorer and expand that entry
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer

You then scroll to Desktop and expand that
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Desktop

you then scroll Name Space and expanding that you look for
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Desktop\NameSpace\{B4FB3F98-C1EA-428d-A78A-D1F5659CBA93}




When you find it you click once to select it then you look in the main window of the regedit and ensure the entry is default and other users


As per my screenshot


Please do NOT make any changes to the registry unless you are absolutely certain you know what you are doing and even then NOT without the precaution of a restore point.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Macboatmaster:

Roxy60 and I discussed (via PM's) the problems caused with posting multiple threads.

I gave my "2 cents worth" in the other thread before I was made aware of this thread by *valis*.

You've been helping in this thread for over a week, so I'm not going to get involved in it any further and will be unsubscribing to it.

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

flavallee


I am obliged for the info re the other topic, I did not know
As I said, before the DISM cmd little would work


If you have any ideas as to why that driver will not install I would be greatly obliged


Thks again


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

To tell you the truth, I haven't bothered to read through the first 3 pages of this thread.

You've been involved in this thread for over a week, so I'd rather leave it that way.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Roxy60 (Jun 19, 2014)

It is as you said


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Re card reader driver try this
Card reader driver for XP,Vista,Win7,Win8,Win8.1V6.3.273.372014/1/22

from here
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=25&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

re lock screen and picture please tell me how you are trying to change - are you going in from charms and settings, personalise etc

Is there any message received when you try and change - for instance account picture can you browse your pictures to select one.


----------



## Roxy60 (Jun 19, 2014)

Yes I am going in from the charms bar and Pc settings ... It lets me browse and when I select one . It says "Account picture error. Setting the account picture failed. Please try again". It goes same for the lock screen. I even sent you the screen shot earlier.


----------



## Roxy60 (Jun 19, 2014)

Oh not again


----------



## Roxy60 (Jun 19, 2014)

Re card reader
Ok so I went to this website and downloaded the zip file .... When I ran the setup file. It said this.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

That last error is NOT all that surprising, as those drivers from Realtek are only provided as a service for their chips
By that I mean because your card reader uses a realtek chip does not mean it will necessarily work withy that driver. I offered it only as a chance that it may do

download this please
the free speccy
https://www.piriform.com/speccy/download

and send me the URL web address as explained here

*To publish a Speccy profile to the Web:*


In Speccy, click *File*, and then click *Publish Snapshot*.
In the *Publish Snapshot* dialog box, click Yes to enable Speccy to proceed.
Speccy publishes the profile and displays a second *Publish Snapshot*. You can open the URL in your default browser, copy it to the clipboard, or close the dialog box.


----------



## Roxy60 (Jun 19, 2014)

Here is the URL you asked for
http://speccy.piriform.com/results/psmT0l4LD1ka6k1yRS6PEXM
Hope this resolves the issue....


----------



## Roxy60 (Jun 19, 2014)

Well in that URL I noticed under the services section it was written that WSservice (Windows Store Service) is currently stopped..... I find that strange. Don't you think It might be the root cause of all the store trouble? How can I keep it running again?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Looking at the speccy
YOU have, or someone has installed 
1. REGSERVO 
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...eg-servo/f6ded75b-fbac-4475-bcd5-411f5f77a343

please see the comment on post 2 on that link

Is it this program please
http://www.regservo.com/

2. DriverMax is installed - is that the one from Innovative solutions
http://www.innovative-sol.com/

Not advisable - on many occasions finds the wrong driver. 
OK for simply a check to see what they are recommending, but drivers should only ever be installed from the manufacturer, the motherboard site, the OEM site or POSSIBLY allowing Windows updates to do so

Re the Windows Store service - the fact it is stopped does not mean anything is wrong
It should be configured manual start as shown on the link
http://www.blackviper.com/windows-services/windows-store-service-wsservice/

Therefore it starts when demanded -

I think and there is no way any one can know for certain that the cause of the problems is TuneUp utilities and RegCleaner

I am of the opinion that the DISM etc has repaired most of that damage, but has clearly not managed to reset all as it should be, hence the account picture and lock screen problems

I recommend you uninstall DriverMax and the regservo - whatever the latter is and then check that service and see if it will start
Control Panel Admin tools, services, scroll to the service, select it check the start type, and then see if it will start

When you have done that we will make a few more attempts to see if we can progress, but the answer may well lie with a refresh of windows


----------



## Roxy60 (Jun 19, 2014)

I have uninstalled the Regservo and the Drivermax


----------



## Roxy60 (Jun 19, 2014)

I even manually started the WSservice but the store apps still wont download


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

if regservo has been running since we ran that DISM cmd, there is no way of knowing what IT MAY have corrupted again - 


Please run the DISM cmd again


----------



## Roxy60 (Jun 19, 2014)

Ok I am running that DISM command again and keeping my fingers crossed .... Lets see what happens


----------



## Roxy60 (Jun 19, 2014)

I did run that command again and things are still the same


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I notice that you are running an encryption - which folders have you encrypted please
You have not by any chance changed the password for your account have you, since you encrypted


----------



## Roxy60 (Jun 19, 2014)

I am sorry but what exactly do you mean by encryption? I didn't get it ..... What does that mean?


----------



## Roxy60 (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm using the same password since i got this pc... i haven't changed it since 2012..!!!!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well from Speccy the service - Encrypting File system is running


Running: 
Encrypting File System (EFS)


I think and I have never used this service that it only actually runs when a call is made on it - for instance if you open C drive and then right click your user folder and click properties, then on general tab, attributes click the advanced button, you will then see encrypt contents.


DO NOT proceed with that, to actually check it and apply, but I thought that the service only ran, when the call was made - as explained above.


Please go Control Panel, admin tools, services and check the start type of the service - it should be Manual


CAUTION - do not stop it, if it is running as if you do and cannot restart it - you will not be able to access any files that are encrypted


----------



## Roxy60 (Jun 19, 2014)

Which service's startup type you told me to check? There are so many services ... I don't have a clue


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

encrypting file system is the service



> Well from Speccy the service - Encrypting File system is running


----------

